# Ridley Scott to direct Alien prequel



## Barking_Mad (Jul 31, 2009)

So there you go........



> It's the news that fans of the original Alien film have longed to hear – Variety reports that Ridley Scott is to return to the franchise he launched in 1979, taking the director's chair for a prequel.
> 
> Twentieth Century Fox's announcement is unfortunate news for Carl Rinsch, a TV adverts director who was Scott's original choice to take the reins on the new film. Some reports had suggested Fox was unhappy with the idea of an untried film-maker resurrecting the slasher-in-space series, and wanted Scott to step up from his original role as producer. It now looks like Fox has got its man.
> 
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2009/jul/31/ridley-scott-alien-prequel


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Ridley, stop.  Just stop.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, not good.  Tbh, I didn't really like the Star Wars prequel thingies that much.  But then again, the latest Star Trek was quite good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Ridley, stop.  Just stop.



this /\/\/\


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, just cant see how it would work. That film dont need a prequel.


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 1, 2009)

Have to wait and see, it could go either way.  They do have to stop trying to market it to teens though.  It should be an 18, so that they can do the job properly.  They also need to decide what type of film it's going to be.  Alien was an excellent horror film, Aliens was an excellent action film, the rest suffered by not knowing what they wanted to be and who they were going to be playing to.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2009)

Now there's a man who knows how to not let artistic integrity get in the way of a pound note.


----------



## gnoriac (Aug 1, 2009)

starfish said:


> Yeah, just cant see how it would work. That film dont need a prequel.



That's got me puzzled too. If the 1st film is about humanity's 1st contact with such beasties, surely the prequel would have to be about us *not* meeting them?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess after the Ripley character was done to death (and then bioengineered back to pointless life), and the xenomorph strand has been fucked up in the AvP franchise, the only angle left to explore is the space jockey? Well, that and the development of Weyland-Yutani.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Ridley, stop.  Just stop.



agreed. game over man, game over.


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2009)

there's just one thing left to do. time travel


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> agreed. game over man, game over.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's the news that fans of the original Alien film have longed to hear



This is an actual _lie_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is an actual _lie_





Innit.

he hasn't made a good film since then, in truthfulness, except arguably Bladerunner (not a big fan personally, but it's better than the toss he's made since).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a slight lie - Thelma and Louise was very good and Gladiator was pretty good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2009)

_Black Hawk Down_ was a thoroughly efficient movie. Politics aside, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2009)

Got to be better than AVP2
 How about it being about the alien giant (dead in the seat in the original ) and its story ...no humans at all !


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah, but with time travel


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah - what about a story about some entirely different civilisation of other people (not humans) and them getting wiped out by the Aliens.



A time travel one about Ripley coming back in time and creating the aliens in the first place would be good, except very Terminator esque.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2009)

> The prequel will be Scott's first science fiction project since Blade Runner in 1982



For that alone it'll be worth it.

Nothing in SF movies came close to the hardcore SF quality of Alien and Bladrunner.

Keeping my figures crossed it's not a dog


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 1, 2009)

He's also supposed the be doing the Brave New World film.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

This is going to be shit, isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not sure, after thinking about it.

He won't let the studio fuck it too much. He never would - he's too big and hard with his big cigar. It could be amazing.

OK I'm  about it now. I've convinced myself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 1, 2009)

who is going to play jar jar binks?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> He's also supposed the be doing the Brave New World film.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> who is going to play jar jar binks?



You mum


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



Oh come on though. He's hardly got a reputation for aquiescing to the 'aww put a cute kid in, one with a bowl cut. someone we can identify with' type studio shit though has he?

Give the man some credit. He's dead butch about his vision.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> He's also supposed the be doing the Brave New World film.



Now that is good news


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> For that alone it'll be worth it.
> 
> Nothing in SF movies came close to the hardcore SF quality of Alien and Bladrunner.
> 
> Keeping my figures crossed it's not a dog





Barking_Mad said:


> He's also supposed the be doing the Brave New World film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh come on though. He's hardly got a reputation for aquiescing to the 'aww put a cute kid in, one with a bowl cut. someone we can identify with' type studio shit though has he?
> 
> Give the man some credit. He's dead butch about his vision.



True.  He might be decent for BNW I guess.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> True.  He might be decent for BNW I guess.



BNW?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Brave New World.


----------



## subversplat (Aug 1, 2009)

It'll probably star Scott's new best buddy, too, Russell Crowe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

subversplat said:


> It'll probably star Scott's new best buddy, too, Russell Crowe



I can't see Russell Crowe in space  WOuldn't suit him


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

Best place for him imo. Sans spacesuit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Best place for him imo. Sans spacesuit.



Probably couldn't find one to fit him neither.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> yeah, but with time travel



I'd like to see them have a friendly pet xenomorph. Perhaps one with a line in witty backchat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'd like to see them have a friendly pet xenomorph. Perhaps one with a line in witty backchat


----------



## fogbat (Aug 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



"Whatchoo talkin' about, Ridley?" 

Oh, it's what the franchise has always lacked


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> there's just one thing left to do. time travel


No, no and a million times NO!

best bet would be along the lines of the comic books, either the formation of the company, or the experimentation post-find of the aliens.  I really don't see how the story of the space jockey works.  No matter how noble it was, it was still an alien.


----------



## fubert (Aug 2, 2009)

well in alien mother and the android knew about the aliens and had some info the rest of the crew didn't.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 2, 2009)

fubert said:


> well in alien mother and the android knew about the aliens and had some info the rest of the crew didn't.



Just what i said to the eldest earlier.......


the company already knew about the aliens.........


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2009)

No way man, let Bishop go


(I say this any time I am asked to do anything that requires effort)


----------



## fubert (Aug 2, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Just what i said to the eldest earlier.......
> 
> 
> the company already knew about the aliens.........



ah i think this was covered in aliens vs predators..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The lack of Ripley will be a good thing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2009)

Make it completely non-human and about the aliens whose ship crashlands on LV-426 and how they get fucked over by the Alyunz...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Make it completely non-human and about the aliens whose ship crashlands on LV-426 and how they get fucked over by the Alyunz...



Exunctly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'd like to see them have a friendly pet xenomorph. Perhaps one with a line in witty backchat



 

Perhaps it could use it's inner mouth in amusing ways.


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Make it completely non-human and about the aliens whose ship crashlands on LV-426 and how they get fucked over by the Alyunz...



but with time travel


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm looking forward to it


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 13, 2009)

*Ridley Scott to Direct Alien 5*

And it looks like it will be a prequel to the original 

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=25459


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 13, 2009)

There is a thread on this, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is a thread on this, I think.



It was nuked from orbit


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was nuked from orbit



Only way to be sure.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2009)

merged from orbit


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 13, 2009)

Doh. Sorry. I did do a search on 'Alien' but did not see this thread. Ta Crispy.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2009)

gnoriac said:


> That's got me puzzled too. If the 1st film is about humanity's 1st contact with such beasties, surely the prequel would have to be about us *not* meeting them?



Weyland-Yutani must have known about the space jockey in order to put Ash on the Nostromo and divert it so it can't have been the first contact.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2009)

It's difficult to say from the reaction of the crew on the Nostromo whether the human race as a whole had even had confirmation of the existence of alien life, let alone making contact with them.

When John Hurt first comes across the eggs he seems genuinely amazed. Something to the lines of "I think it's organic... Organic life!"

So I'd say no first contact had been made yet, but the Company and/or those people in power had already received signals or come across fossile samples that told them there was life outside Earth.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> He's also supposed the be doing the Brave New World film.



Now THAT could be worth seeing.  Class book.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Keeping my figures crossed it's not a dog


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2009)

i hope there's time travel


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

T & P said:


> It's difficult to say from the reaction of the crew on the Nostromo whether the human race as a whole had even had confirmation of the existence of alien life, let alone making contact with them.
> 
> When John Hurt first comes across the eggs he seems genuinely amazed. Something to the lines of "I think it's organic... Organic life!"
> 
> So I'd say no first contact had been made yet, but the Company and/or those people in power had already received signals or come across fossile samples that told them there was life outside Earth.



Alien vs Predator confirms that the company knew about the aliens and Predator. Don't know if that counts.

However Mother and Bilbos android character knew about them. They both also seemed to have a reasonable amount of info as to how lethal they were too.


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

DownwardDog said:


> Weyland-Yutani must have known about the space jockey in order to put Ash on the Nostromo and divert it so it can't have been the first contact.



I think Weyland-Yutani knew of their existence, and just had some general order going on for their ships and androids as in what to do in the event of coming across a situation where they may find the aliens.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2009)

fubert said:


> Alien vs Predator confirms that the company knew about the aliens and Predator. Don't know if that counts.
> 
> However Mother and Bilbos android character knew about them. They both also seemed to have a reasonable amount of info as to how lethal they were too.



AvP never counts. I can't believe Bishop starred in that travesty. Must have needed the money.


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> AvP never counts. I can't believe Bishop starred in that travesty. Must have needed the money.



Fair enough. 

But regardless of how they found out, Weylan-Yutani knew...


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 14, 2009)

i wonder what will happen in the prequel


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2009)

time travel hopefully


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

On the Directors Commentary of the Alien DVD Ridley does say he wanted to direct a film about the origins of the Alien anyway..


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 14, 2009)

i wonder who will play the young ripley?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> AvP never counts. I can't believe Bishop starred in that travesty. Must have needed the money.



Lance Henriksen cost me a point in a pub quiz the otehr week. Apparently he's not the 'only actor ever to be killed by a Terminator, an Alien and a Predator'.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 14, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Lance Henriksen cost me a point in a pub quiz the otehr week. Apparently he's not the 'only actor ever to be killed by a Terminator, an Alien and a Predator'.



fookin pub quiz


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Lance Henriksen cost me a point in a pub quiz the otehr week. Apparently he's not the 'only actor ever to be killed by a Terminator, an Alien and a Predator'.



Who was the other one ?


----------



## gsv (Aug 14, 2009)

fubert said:


> I think Weyland-Yutani knew of their existence, and just had some general order going on for their ships and androids as in what to do in the event of coming across a situation where they may find the aliens.


Nope. They replaced the ship's regular science office with him especially (this is covered in the film).

Why the fuck does a cargo ship need a science officer? Not like you've got them on ships crossing the Atlantic...

GS(v)


----------



## Balbi (Aug 14, 2009)

fubert said:


> Who was the other one ?



Bill Paxton.





Terminator




Alien




Predator 2


----------



## fubert (Aug 14, 2009)

gsv said:


> Nope. They replaced the ship's regular science office with him especially (this is covered in the film).
> 
> Why the fuck does a cargo ship need a science officer? Not like you've got them on ships crossing the Atlantic...
> 
> GS(v)



Ah but mother had a set of orders too..

And regardless of my mistakes with the plot, there's enough evidence to indicate that they knew about the aliens


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 14, 2009)

gsv said:


> Why the fuck does a cargo ship need a science officer?



because its *science* fiction...not fuckwit fiction


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> because its *science* fiction...not fuckwit fiction



Class


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2009)

You need a science officer because you are a lazy writer who needs a Mr. Exposition

ime


----------



## gsv (Aug 14, 2009)

fubert said:


> Ah but mother had a set of orders too..
> 
> And regardless of my mistakes with the plot, there's enough evidence to indicate that they knew about the aliens


Oh totally 

GS(v)


----------



## T & P (Aug 15, 2009)

gsv said:


> Why the fuck does a cargo ship need a science officer? Not like you've got them on ships crossing the Atlantic...


 But you'd have them going deep into space and mankind would still have had a lot to learn and study. Presumably it was just one requisite for getting a licence to operate a spacecraft. Makes sense as well when you think about it. Let private companies explore but ensure there is somebody qualified to recognise and record anything significant.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2009)

fubert said:


> On the Directors Commentary of the Alien DVD Ridley does say he wanted to direct a film about the origins of the Alien anyway..



Was gonna say, Scott has wanted to do this for years, but would only agree if his conditions were met. So he must have been thinking about this for a good few years by now and should have a pretty good idea of what he wants to accomplish. It could still be good.

The only thing that makes me go back to the AvP films is the loose link to the original alien film. God knows if they will still make AvP 3 but I was interested to see where it ended up. WY even in the the AvP series exist as a military operation that want them for thier own. One would assume the final AvP film would have been about a battle in space on a Predator ship where they were breeding the aliens for hunting, and the aliens got loose and crashed the ship and finally beat the predator's ass. That's how I always saw it anyway, as I could never see how the aliens would be intelligent enough to drive a space ship!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

If it's something he's genuinely wanted to do for a long time then it might actually be decent


----------



## fubert (Aug 15, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Was gonna say, Scott has wanted to do this for years, but would only agree if his conditions were met. So he must have been thinking about this for a good few years by now and should have a pretty good idea of what he wants to accomplish. It could still be good.
> 
> The only thing that makes me go back to the AvP films is the loose link to the original alien film. God knows if they will still make AvP 3 but I was interested to see where it ended up. WY even in the the AvP series exist as a military operation that want them for thier own. One would assume the final AvP film would have been about a battle in space on a Predator ship where they were breeding the aliens for hunting, and the aliens got loose and crashed the ship and finally beat the predator's ass. That's how I always saw it anyway, as I could never see how the aliens would be intelligent enough to drive a space ship!!!



I'm sure Ridley said somewhere that when he was making the original in his opinion the aliens were some kind of biological weapon. Hence the ship load of eggs.

As it's an alien origings film we'll no doubt find out about the space jockeys too..


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 15, 2009)

gsv said:


> Nope. They replaced the ship's regular science office with him especially (this is covered in the film).
> 
> Why the fuck does a cargo ship need a science officer? Not like you've got them on ships crossing the Atlantic...
> 
> GS(v)


Many ships used to carry scientists until this century, the companies were looking for new markets or new goods.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2009)

My Alien Quadrilogy (9 Disc Complete Box Set) will now be out of date then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 15, 2009)

It will turn out that the Alien was created by humans.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> It will turn out that the Alien was created by humans.



I thought Resurrection already stated this, or was I just ignoring the non-plot and making up my own?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 15, 2009)

dunno, didn't see that one.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2009)

Good news


----------



## T & P (Aug 15, 2009)

We've seen the results of aliens hatching in humans and (in Alien 3) in dogs. I'd like to see new creatures on the prequel.


*wonders what an alien hatched from a cat would be like...*


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 15, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Bill Paxton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically you don't know if the Terminator kills him (he definitely puts his fist through the other punk's heart though).


----------



## fubert (Aug 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I thought Resurrection already stated this, or was I just ignoring the non-plot and making up my own?



The ones in resurrection were created by humans. Clone a Ripley. Get the Alien queen out, grow it. Make eggs. 

Which makes me wonder what does an Alien Queen mate with ?


----------



## gsv (Aug 15, 2009)

T & P said:


> *wonders what an alien hatched from a cat would be like...*





The Octagon said:


>



There ya go.

GS(v)


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2009)

> Scott, 62, is currently filming Robin Hood, which appears to have dropped its original name, Nottingham


Yea it's called Doncaster-Sheffield now


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 7, 2011)

Some info on the prequels. Yes, prequels.

Wikipedia so obviously take with a pinch of salt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(franchise)#Alien_Prequel


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 7, 2011)

Oi! Ridley! No!


----------



## gsv (Jan 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Some info on the prequels. Yes, prequels.
> 
> Wikipedia so obviously take with a pinch of salt.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(franchise)#Alien_Prequel


Wow, that article's a hideous car crash of rumour, bullshit and really bad mojo 

GS(v)


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not happening now anyway.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=29898


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2011)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> If it's something he's genuinely wanted to do for a long time then it might actually be decent


 
I know you won't read this mate, but two words 'EPISODE ONE'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a prequel anymore.

It's called Prometheus and stars Michael Fassbender, Idris Elba, Charlize Theron and Guy Pearce. Release date 1 June 2012 (UK).


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2011)

2:50 in he talks a bit about it.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 1, 2011)

DP and better one below


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm H. R. Giger's involvement is intriguing


----------



## Augie March (Jun 2, 2011)

From that official site:



> The film uses the mystery and DNA from the first "Alien" film (1979) but this time with a new story behind it.



So they'll be using all the ideas from the Alien films, but I'm assuming it is not going to be canon to the original story.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2011)

Imdb implies it takes place in the same universe and references _Alien_... And the Space Jockey is in it. Seems like he may be keeping it canon.

Noomi Rapace is the girl with the dragon tattoo, right? I am not interested in that. Is she a good actor? Charlize Theron has massive chops but her being stunning is/can be distracting. 

Rafe Spall


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My Alien Quadrilogy (9 Disc Complete Box Set) will now be out of date then?


 
I have the same problem with the Bladerunner merchandise.  You have to be pretty damned keen on it to spot the differences in the Final Cut.  Ridley, stop _fiddling_ with it!

But anyway, I don't even like the Alien films.  I only came in here to suggest he should call it Alie_.



*tumbleweed......distant chapel bell.....horse shaking bridle......*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2011)

billy_bob said:


> *tumbleweed......distant chapel bell.....horse shaking bridle......*


 


Alieunderscore?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 3, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Alieunderscore?


 
Alieglottalstop, I was thinking.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 5, 2011)

It can't be worse than the 1998 film also called "Prometheus", which has to be a candidate for worst film ever


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> It can't be worse than the 1998 film also called "Prometheus", which has to be a candidate for worst film ever




This IMDber seems quite taken with it though:



> A group of unemployed steel workers are transformed into a 40 foot golden statue of prometheus, which is driven across Europe, through Auschwitz, industrial Eastern Europe, and finally to Greece. Hermes narrates.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2011)

io9 frame-by-frame breakdown of _Prometheus_ trailer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2012)

More stuff! 


http://t.co/yJVUUWqZ


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to this the more I read about it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really looking forward to this the more I read about it.


 
Absolutely. The xenomorphs play a small role in it, so I hope it's not marketed as another aliens movie, otherwise some people are going to be disappointed. I think and hope it's going to be epic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha, a great ad for just-eat came up while I was watching the trailer


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Absolutely. The xenomorphs play a small role in it, so I hope it's not marketed as another aliens movie, otherwise some people are going to be disappointed. I think and hope it's going to be epic.



Indeed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

More stuff

https://www.weylandindustries.com/


----------



## Reno (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm, yes, I can't help but getting just a little bit excited now:


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 17, 2012)

must. not. get. hyped/hopes. up 





but yes getting excited now...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2012)

Reno said:


> Hmmm, yes, I can't help but getting just a little bit excited now:



guest appearance by dotcommunist at 0.35


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying not to set up massive disappointment but this does look like it could be good...


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2012)

Now they've released the full trailer:


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2012)

ooh that looks fun


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 18, 2012)

looks a bit tasty.......might even go on a rare visit to the cinema for that


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 18, 2012)

Did I spy Benedict Wong in that trailer?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> Now they've released the full trailer:




PLEASE BE GOOD

although I have a distinct feeling it will be the new Alien3

(which was awesome)


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 18, 2012)

oh that looks like an original storyline! not

alien 1-3 for those with forgetful memories


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 18, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> oh that looks like an original storyline! not
> 
> alien 1-3 for those with forgetful memories


It is set in the Alien Universe but before Alien and the Xenomorphs aren't the main focus - though I did spot one/carving of one in that trailer


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 18, 2012)

I have heard the film is in production hell, and all work is currently paused on it, whilst 'artistic differences' are settled.

I would wager Sir Riddle's made his film, and then the studio said something like 'where are the ALIENS?'.

They made Guy Ritchie insert Moriarty into Sherlock Holmes 1 after it was fully completed. Sort of completely changes the film when you know that - you can see how he's shoe horned in.


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have heard the film is in production hell, and all work is currently paused on it, whilst 'artistic differences' are settled.


 
Where did you hear that ? Do you know anybody who works on it ? Stopping such a massive production is a dramatic and costly move and news like that would spread like wildfire to sites like AICN, but there have been no reports of the sort.

That is what happened to The Exorcist III, which was shot under the title Legion, based on Blatty's spin off novel from The Exorcist. It centred on two minor characters from the novel of The Exorcist and was a supernatural serial killer story. When the studio saw that there were no exorcists or exorcisms in the film, because that was never what the book was about, they re-shoot much of it to add a subplot about an exorcist and re-titled it as what the film is known now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> That is what happened to The Exorcist III, which was shot under the title Legion, based on Blatty's spin off novel from The Exorcist. It centred on two minor characters from the novel of The Exorcist and was a supernatural serial killer story. ...


I quite liked that one.

It's a wonderfull life.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 19, 2012)

FFS Ridley that looks awesome


----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2012)

Belushi said:


> FFS Ridley that looks awesome


Im holding back from watching the trailer - your post will do


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 19, 2012)

have a relative who worked on the set of this

have some of the space dust

but seriously as long as its not another AVP I'll be relieved


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have heard the film is in production hell, and all work is currently paused on it, whilst 'artistic differences' are settled.
> 
> I would wager Sir Riddle's made his film, and then the studio said something like 'where are the ALIENS?'.


 
That's not what Ridley says in this interview...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/54368



> Beaks: In trying to do something different, how much latitude did you have with the studio?
> 
> Scott: Total. They don't interfere. You come to them finally with a complete thing saying this is what it is, and they have comments and points and "Didn't get this" or "Got that." Fundamentally, it's just entirely supportive. My conversation with them was, honestly, pretty quick. Two-and-a-half years ago, I said "There's this idea I want to do, which is science fiction." And here we are two-and-a-half years later sitting here talking with this big thing coming out. That's very fast in this business, isn't it?...
> 
> ...I think they're very happy


 
UK version of the new trailer...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2012)

SPACE JOCKEY PEOPLE, DID YOU SEE THE SPACE JOCKEY?!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2012)

Redeyes said:


> That's not what Ridley says in this interview...
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/54368
> 
> ...




Luckily, Ridley Scott has the credit and the CV to tell the studio to fuck off. Something Fincher didn't have, and why Fox fucked up his vision for the film (Alien 3) by constantly interfering. He didn't even start with a finished script and before he was hired they had already started building the sets for Vincent Ward's version. A complete fuck up.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 19, 2012)

3D .. ugh... even if Sir Riddles used 3d cameras I'm sceptical. Also... if it's not an 18 I will worry a LOT.

PLEASE BE GOOD


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> 3D .. ugh... even if Sir Riddles used 3d cameras I'm sceptical. Also... if it's not an 18 I will worry a LOT.
> 
> PLEASE BE GOOD


 
I never really get these massive worries about ratings as if the whole quality of a film depended on it. Alien and Aliens have been re-classified from 18 to 15 in the UK, but that didn't mean they've dropped in quality. The nature of the business is that to get his massive budget, Scott had to make two concessions. One was to replace Michelle Yeoh with the better known Charlize Theron, the other one was to deliver a PG-13 film. He's shot for an R-rated version anyway which may still get through or we may see it later on DVD. In any case, differences between both versions are bound to be marginal. It usually means trimming a few shots of violence, but a PG-13 rating is fairly permissive these days.

This is more going for epic space adventure and mood and hopefully the film will have more going for it than gore. I can't see many opportunities for sex scenes or swearing.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting that Cameron got budget to go down on Mariana 
Hope Ridley will get the same.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 19, 2012)

chazegee said:


> go down on Mariana


 
snigger.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Interesting that Cameron got budget to go down on Mariana
> Hope Ridley will get the same.


 
Cameron's two last films are the top grossing films of all time. You can charge as many expensive hookers to your budget as you like after that. Ridley Scott has made successful films, but comes nowhere close in the Hollywood pecking order.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 19, 2012)

i went to the bottom of the world and all i got is this bloody eel shirt.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> It usually means trimming a few shots of violence, but a PG-13 rating is fairly permissive these days.
> 
> This is more going for epic space adventure and mood and hopefully the film will have more going for it than gore. I can't see many opportunities for sex scenes or swearing.


 
Yes.. this is true.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 19, 2012)

Apparently Jason Russell just saw the new trailer at the weekend, not sure what he thought about it though?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Interesting that Cameron got budget to go down on Mariana


Only two people have been down Marianas trench before...


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> 3D .. ugh... even if Sir Riddles used 3d cameras I'm sceptical. Also... if it's not an 18 I will worry a LOT.
> 
> PLEASE BE GOOD


 I read somewhere one of main the reasons for Scott to do this film was to return the franchise to the horror genre- he's always maintained Alien was far closer to a horror film than a a sci-fi one. Special effects are all very well (and they do look good on the trailers) but I am hoping for a return to the claustrophobic, disquieting feel of Alien rather than a space thriller.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 24, 2012)

Timeline here

https://www.weylandindustries.com/#/timeline


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2012)

T & P said:


> I read somewhere one of main the reasons for Scott to do this film was to return the franchise to the horror genre- he's always maintained Alien was far closer to a horror film than a a sci-fi one. Special effects are all very well (and they do look good on the trailers) but I am hoping for a return to the claustrophobic, disquieting feel of Alien rather than a space thriller.


 
I'm just hoping it will be good without any particular pre-conceptions. This is an unusual case where the makers actually want to distance this film from a franchise by denying that this is directly related to Alien (even if the trailer say differently), so why expect for the film "to return" to anything that went before. Judging from everything I've seen and read, this look more epic in scale.


----------



## Reno (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2012)

Not sure about the poster:


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2012)

It's crap ! Then again, there is a lot riding on what must be the most expensive R rated film in a while, so no sophisticated, suggestive poster design.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2012)

Pixels


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2012)

Apparently they do all this ugly Photoshop crap now because if you have a nicely designed poster with an illustration or painting, audiences will think it's an animation film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not sure about the poster:



Me either, that makes it look crap. Odd art decision given how slick the marketing has been so far...


----------

